# moving back to canada



## brentd (Sep 24, 2012)

hi to all
well we got our visas and will be moving back to calgary in january just in time for the great snow cant wait,
iam hoping to find work as a journeyman electrician with a red seal which i got in 2004 when we livede there the first time but had to return due to family 
so if any one can help with links or sites for work in the oil sands that would be great


----------

